# More seahorse info?



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

I've been reading the recent posts, and was wondering what i could do with this spare 30g i have laying around, and seahorses sounds like a good idea, does anyone have a website that is seahorse specific, like about ordering them, and breeding. The LFS store never has anything like that, so i would have to order them, i'm lucky when i got my snowflake eel, but please post any sites you have that have more info. thx


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.seahorse.org/


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, cool! I always love these guys. Well is it easy to keep/ breed seahorses? I've not owned marine tanks before... 
Thanks!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I've had friends that raise and breed sea-horses. I honestly would say they're no more difficult than other aquatic life. You have to learn how to read the water chemical balance for inappropriate levels, feed them properly and give them enough room. Every aquatic species has its own needs, but if you're well educated about it, then the actual maintenance on the animals should be no more difficult than any other. I don't have specific parameters in mind, because I've never tried a saltwater tank, but the site listed should have more than enough information on hand to allow you to have a great chance of a successful environment for them.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok. Thanks! They really interest me!
I don't know if there're seahorses available in the petshops here. But I know that there're many in the coast. Do you guys' petshops raise them or catch them?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

seahorses taken out of the wild are very delicate and probably wont eat


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So you all got them from stores right? It's cool cause marine cultures here are very very expensive... (Tho we have a good coast and reef and things!!!?!!?? Maybe they'd rather export)


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I honestly don't know where my friends got theirs. I believe it was from a store, but being that we live in a more remote area, I would assume they went to San Francisco to find such exotics. I'll let you know next time I talk to them. We don't keep in touch like we used to.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm gonna say this once, anger some people, and be done with it. I can't seem to come up with a nice way to say it, so I won't even try.

On second thought, forget it.


----------

